# Anybody with an opening within an hour of Savannah? No dog huntin



## XJfire75 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys having a hard time finding a club around here. 

Any of y'all got an opening or 2?

I only bow hunt but might take my rifle a time or 2. Stand/Blind hunting only. I don't do dogs...preferably not a club bordering a dog club either. 

Acreage doesn't matter but wouldn't mind a couple hundred for a couple hundred bucks. 

I'm selective on my harvest and don't shoot more than 3-4 a year. 

Thanks!

Call 706-270-2365 or Pm me.


----------



## mossberg500 (Apr 5, 2011)

johnson county club needing 2 members at $650 per member on 1300 acres. call jesse 404-557-3039 / edkcojt@bellsouth.net


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 24, 2011)

anybody else? Couple ofers but nothing really close enough yet.


----------



## nriley (Apr 28, 2011)

My club needs 3 new members. We are about 13 miles of Hwy 16, exit 53 in Dublin Ga. Our dues are $800, 1737 acres, power and water included. Visit www.laughingbuck.webs.com or call Neal at 770 335-6103


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 5, 2011)

Btt


----------



## huntfourfun (Jun 7, 2011)

Called and PM...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

Brooklet area?


----------



## cj03ram (Jun 7, 2011)

try lowground in effingham. look up reggie dickey


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 8, 2011)

cj03ram said:


> try lowground in effingham. look up reggie dickey




More info on that?




Dog Hunter said:


> Brooklet area?



That's a possibility. PM me some more info. 

Thanks!


----------



## stewart14 (Jun 13, 2011)

I got a club in McIntosh exit 58. We have 2000 acres. Killed a 9 point on it last year. We actual got a new member from Savannah last week. Dues are $1000.00. Deer, hogs and turkeys are on this.

D.J.


----------



## gm53 (Jun 28, 2011)

3300 acres in Wheeler co. Great deer hunting with low membership. Lots of river frontage on Ocmulgee w/nice shelter,tables camping. qdm for several years. 912-253-4056


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 12, 2011)

1 more bump. 

Still lookin for somethin closer. 

Thanks!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Aug 21, 2011)

PM sent


----------

